# Spam: Fox 36 fork and front wheel 1 1/8 inch steerer



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Used it on our ancient steel KHS steel tandem which is now set up for the road.

Worked awesome off road. Super stable front end.

Put in stiff springs that were cut down to reduce travel to around 130 mm. No lock out but has preload adjust, rebound and high speed compression. Kashima coated stanchions in great shape. No scratches.

20 MM through axle. 6 3/4 inch steerer tube. Steerer tube is steel and 1 1/8 inch.

Wheel is 26 inch 36 hole Alex DM24 laced with DT spokes and brass nipples to a DMR disc 20 mm through axle hub. Includes Geax 2.4 Goma tire which works very well. Schrader tube.

Our team weight is around 280 pounds but we used it for bikepacking too so bike and us were around 350 maxed out.
Price $495 plus shipping.

PM me if interested.


----------

